# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Mistresses Series 3

## Perdita

Mistresses is returning to BBC One for a third and final series, it has been announced.

The final instalment of the show - starring Sarah Parish, Sharon Small, Orla Brady and Shelley Conn - will consist of four hour-long episodes with a focus on love, betrayal, loss, and forgiveness.

"Mistresses - The Last Act is a final four-part special event that will bring the stories of the four mistresses to a dramatic conclusion on BBC One next year," said Ben Stephenson, controller of BBC drama commissioning.

"Simply and elegantly bookended by a mysterious glimpse into the future, all the four women will be returning - Katie, Trudi, Siobhan and Jessica - with new and sometimes shocking stories."

The series will start filming in Bristol later this year and is due to broadcast in 2010.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a1643...istresses.html

----------

megan999 (10-07-2009)

----------


## Katy

Great News, its a great show and it looks like they wont ruin it by lettinh it go on too long. I think 3 series is usually enough.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yes, my guilty pleasure will be returning  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Delighted Mistresses star Sarah Parish is expecting a baby in the New Year.

Itâs a massive boost for the 41-year-old actress after her first daughter Ella-Jayne died  tragically in January aged just eight months.

BBC bosses have even delayed filming of the next series of the saucy drama to give Sarah every chance of a worry-free pregnancy.

A source told us: âSarahâs thrilled to be pregnant and wants to make sure she does everything in her power to deliver a happy, healthy baby.â

Sarah was still pregnant with Ella-Jayne when doctors told her and husband James Murray, 34 â with whom she starred in hit BBC drama Cutting It â that their unborn daughter had a hole in her heart.

The tot was born five weeks premature and spent the next four months in intensive care after two emergency operations.

Three months ago Sarah spoke for the first time about the heart-breaking loss.

She said: âIt is terrifying when you have a baby and she is taken away ill. You were expecting cards and balloons and suddenly you are dropped into a nightmare.â

Thankfully Ella-Jayne was able to spend her final few months with Sarah and James at their home near Winchester, Hants.

Sarah said: âShe had a great Christmas and was very happy. This was something the hospital gave us that was so precious.â

Sarahâs spokeswoman said: âSarah and James are delighted to be able to let you know that they are expecting a baby early in the New Year. I hope you will understand their desire to keep any further details private until after the birth.â

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...5875-21737439/

*Good news for Sarah, I am sure that viewers won't mind the delay in the return of this drama under these circumstances  *

----------


## beencepe73

I was wondering if theres anyone besides myself here who enjoys Ultraman and other Tsuburaya series?  Ive been into Ultraman for a long time and have recently been able to watch episodes of Ultraman Nexus.

----------


## JustJodi

> I was wondering if theres anyone besides myself here who enjoys Ultraman and other Tsuburaya series? Ive been into Ultraman for a long time and have recently been able to watch episodes of Ultraman Nexus.


*Not sure how this has any thing to do with the series MISTRESSES ???*

----------


## Perdita

Day and time to be confirmed BBC ONE



Sarah Parish, Sharon Small, Orla Brady and Shelley Conn return for a new series of the popular drama that follows four friends supporting each other through the complexities of life.

  Spoiler:     Two years have passed and the once impenetrable bond between best friends Katie, Trudi, Jessica and Siobhan has been broken. As the girls gather together, it's clear things have changed dramatically – there's tension in the room and no happy greetings.

Six months earlier and Katie has returned from Australia after her relationship with Dan failed spectacularly. She hasn't really got her life back on track and she's lonely, although pretending she's fine. When her widowed mum, Vivienne, turns up on her doorstep after travelling abroad she's less than thrilled – the pair clearly have a frosty relationship and Vivienne's interfering doesn't make things easy.

Vivienne, meanwhile, sees Katie embarking on yet another potentially explosive and destructive relationship, but Katie refuses to listen to her mother.

Trudi's cake-making business has grown and it's taken over her life. Richard is now a stay-at-home dad and, with three teenage girls to keep in line, it's a tough job. Their relationship is struggling under Trudi's increasing workload so an offer from investor Chris Webb to buy the business is more than welcomed by Richard. However, Trudi won't even consider giving it up, causing Richard to confide in someone who could destroy everything.

Jessica, meanwhile, is desperate to have a baby. Having suffered a miscarriage 18 months ago she has had no luck since and it's made her realise what she really wants from life – a family. But, with Mark still recovering from bankruptcy, IVF looks an unlikely option – until he seeks a loan from a secret source close to Jessica.

Siobhan, on the other hand, is a happily single mum enjoying the quiet life with her daughter, Elsa. But when Elsa's father, Dominic, comes to visit from America, it's not just his daughter who's thrilled to see him. Siobhan comes across an engagement ring and is stunned at the thought that Dominic might propose. However, there's a huge shock in store that will change her plans entirely.

----------

lizann (20-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Will be shown Thursday, 5th August, no time yet though  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 12 August
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE


  Spoiler:     Best friends Katie, Trudi, Jessica and Siobhan allure their way into more trouble, as the popular friendship drama continues. 

Katie is forced to take a trip down memory lane when she visits the house she grew up in after her interfering mother, Vivienne, unexpectedly announces that she's planning to sell the property. But Katie finds more than she bargained for and unearths a disturbing secret that threatens to destroy her fond childhood memories. 

Trudi is still struggling to juggle her successful cake-making business and life at home. Even though her fears that she's failing in her duties as a mother and wife grow, she still declines an attractive offer to sell her business to investor Chris Webb, leaving Richard furious. However, another offer from Chris is more than Trudi ever bargained for... 

Desperate to have a baby, Jessica can't wait to start her IVF treatment despite the high price tag that comes with it. But financial worries begin to take their strain on Jessica and Mark's relationship and she's forced to face the tough realisation that they might not be able to support a child. 

Siobhan begrudgingly agrees to be Dominic's "best woman" at his fast-approaching wedding. However, after collecting the rings with Dominic, she realises that she's not as happy about the wedding as she first thought and risks making her feelings clear when she drinks too much at his stag do.

----------


## tammyy2j

I kinda lost interest in this show

----------


## Perdita

Sarah Parish has claimed that her show Mistresses is escapist.

Parish, who plays Katie, told the Radio Times that the drama is fun to watch because it does not try too hard to be realistic.

"Mistresses has got a shine to it, representing four - not fantasy lives, exactly - but quite affluent, shiny lives," she said. "It doesn't aspire to gritty realism. It's a programme that you can escape into."

However, she added: "I think it does have something to say. Any drama that's written around relationships has always got something to say. You can always find something in a character that relates to you."

Parish also revealed that she was drawn to the script because she was impressed with the strong female characters.

"You're always looking for great pieces written for women and this had four very strong female parts," she said. "I thought they were all great characters, all very well written. And it's always nice to be in a female-led piece... they are rare."

Parish added that the third series is slightly different, saying: "There's always 'mistressy' behaviour, but it's a different sort of series. It's not quite as 'pop', a little bit more serious, so the behaviour you see is slightly more dramatic rather than fun-filled and flashy."

The new series of Mistresses begins on Thursday, August 5 at 9pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Joanna Lumley has revealed details of her character on BBC One drama Mistresses.

The actress will star in the new series of the show as Vivienne, the domineering mother of Katie (Sarah Parish).

She told What's On TV: "Vivienne appears to be a bit of a cold fish. She seems to be selfish, critical of Katie and not very motherly - but soon all things are revealed."

The former Absolutely Fabulous star explained that her appearance on the show would shed more light on Katie's past.

"You begin to get the idea that Katie's childhood, while it was happy, had some secrets and strangeness in it, and that they never really got on," she said. "It's quite tense and very well written."

"[The audience will] get a real insight into why Katie is Katie," she added.

The new series of Mistresses begins on Thursday, August 5 at 9pm on BBC One.

----------


## Katy

i loved the first two series, so am looking forward to this!

----------


## JustJodi

*Looking forward to this..my partner is like omg another series,,*

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 19 August
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE

  Spoiler:    The plot thickens in Mistresses when a betrayal has far-reaching consequences, as the popular friendship drama continues. 

Trudi is guilt-stricken having spent the evening with Chris and confides in Katie to seek guidance on whether she should reveal all to Richard. Katie advises her to focus on the future and forget about it, but will Trudi be able to live with her conscience? 

The realisation that Dominic has moved on with his life leads Siobhan to go on a date with Jeff, the photographer from Elsa's birthday party. Dominic is overcome with jealousy and makes a pass at Siobhan, but he later realises that it would be better all round if they have some distance, leaving Siobhan disheartened when she stumbles across some plane tickets the following morning. 

Jessica and Mark's financial troubles continue to drive a wedge between the pair and things worsen when Siobhan comes clean about her secret loan to Mark, which was intended for Jessica's IVF treatment. It's the last straw for Jessica when Mark contemplates another risky investment, but is their marriage over for good? 

Meanwhile, Katie realises that she and Richard are becoming dangerously close and makes it perfectly clear that she wants nothing more to do with him. Concerned for her daughter's welfare, Vivienne supports Katie's decision and also warns Richard to stay away. A distraught Katie decides that she needs to escape for a while and leaves for the train station, but an unexpected phone call with shocking news stops her boarding the train...

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 26 August
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD


  Spoiler:     Trudi (Sharon Small), Siobhan (Orla Brady), Jessica (Shelley Conn) and Katie (Sarah Parish) are united in griefThe tension mounts as popular friendship drama Mistresses concludes...

Trudi, Jessica, Katie and Siobhan are united in grief following the death of a loved one. However, emotions run high at the funeral and, with so many questions left unanswered, grief turns to anger and a bitter row ensues causing a huge rift between the friends.

Several months pass without a word between the women and it appears that they've all gone their separate ways, but a heartbreaking announcement finally brings them back together. They agree to be united for the sake of their friend in need and start by making an appearance at Siobhan's birthday party. There's obvious tension in the air, but can they rebuild their friendship?

Meanwhile, an unexpected guest at the party leaves Siobhan confused about her feelings for her new boyfriend, Jeff.

Trudi is panic-stricken when Amy goes missing but, amid the chaos, she's reminded that her friends are there in times of need. Despite the bad feelings that have developed between them, will Trudi, Jessica, Katie and Siobhan get the happy ending they deserve?

----------


## JustJodi

*wonder who dies ???????????????????*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> *wonder who dies ???????????????????*


I will say the little girl.

----------


## Katy

i was very confused on thursday, it did start making more sense towards the end though. Poor Jessica, she realy want a baby. Really dont like trudi she was getting irritating on thursday.

----------

alan45 (07-08-2010)

----------


## megan999

Can anyone tell me what happened to each of the "mistresses" at the very end because I missed the last episode. Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Mistresses will not return for a fourth series, it has been confirmed.

The romantic drama, which starred Sarah Parish, concluded its third series on Thursday night. Prior to filming, the BBC had announced that it would not be renewed but the show's executives have since rallied fans to appeal for a new run.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the Edinburgh TV Festival today, BBC One controller Jay Hunt said: "After the series before last, I was in two minds about whether to bring it back, but I decided ultimately when I saw the scripts, that there was the making of a final four-parter."

She added: "In my mind, that is the end of Mistresses, I know fans are going to miss it but I feel it's a fitting end to a great, watchable piece of telly."

----------


## megan999

> Can anyone tell me what happened to each of the "mistresses" at the very end because I missed the last episode. Thanks


It's okay - I googled it  :Big Grin:

----------

